# transporting bows in vehicle



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

I used to always use my hard case but it is too big and bulky. Like an idiot I gave away my soft case which was a simple but effective case. I was actually looking last night for one online but could not find a cheap plain soft case. Maybe you could make some type of rack to hold them? I just carefully lie mine on my seat when heading to the woods.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I just use my soft case, or just chuck it in the back seat with all my other gear. Never had a problem so far.


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember when it was legal to put a pad lock on your strings and cable. as a matter of fact that is what was required when walking into or out of the woods at dark in Mich.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is the way the law reads in Minnesota now. 

*Transportation of Bows*
No person may transport an archery bow or crossbow in a
motor vehicle unless the bow is not armed with a bolt or arrow.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

who in thier right mind drives down the road with an arrow nocked, that you would need a law to stop it. LOL


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

QuickReflex said:


> who in thier right mind drives down the road with an arrow nocked, that you would need a law to stop it. LOL



poachers?.


.if it was legal, there would be no such thing as poaching or spotlighting being illegal


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

get you a bow sling tht covers your cams and string and tske it off when your in your stand. their quite and effective. why take a chance leaving a 900 dollar bow unprotected. the one i have has padded cam protecters and cvrs my string against hard knocks and briars and was only 20 dollars.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> poachers?.
> 
> 
> .if it was legal, there would be no such thing as poaching or spotlighting being illegal


Ive never heard of a poacher using a bow road hunting from a automobile. If I was going to poach Im already breaking the law why wouldnt I just use a small cal. rifle. Most poachers Ive been aware of use a .22LR or mag. quiet but effective drop in thier tracks thing.

Fl.has no such law stating locking up gun or all that, just no hunting before 1/2hr before sun up to 1/2hr after sun down.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

a lot of the people who make these regs don't hunt or never grew up hunting therefore you get rediclouis regs.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

resteret said:


> My hunting partner and I drive 30-40 minutes from camp to our stand area in a isuzu trooper. We like to have our bows out and available to minimize the efforts in the dark in the field. We generally just lay them in the back seat with jackets and other soft stuff between them. Has anyone ever come up with a creative way to transport bows in a seat or even from the liner above the back seat? The back of a trooper does not really provide any space and ours is always full of tools, etc. Thanks


I cannot remember who makes them (could be mad dog gear) but they make a thing that goes on the back of the drivers or front passenger seat, that holds the bow.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*bows*

i know what you mean. its a pain in the butt to get the bow in and out of the case specially when your hunting everyday. i hate it. but i did come up with a way to transport the bow in my truck. i have a ford ranger and the bow fits perfectly right under the dash, in the corner by the door. then you lay the top limb on the seat and the bow never moves at all nor does it touch the sight or anything like that. ill post some pics


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

kravguy said:


> I cannot remember who makes them (could be mad dog gear) but they make a thing that goes on the back of the drivers or front passenger seat, that holds the bow.


I think its called the "Bow Stow" or something like that I have seen it advertised here on AT


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

This maybe?


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Trilithon said:


> This maybe?


Exactly what I was thinking. Who makes that?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

these guys maybe?

http://www.backseatbowgunsling.com/


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

kravguy said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Who makes that?


Google - "Back Seat Bow Sling" (Without the quotes) and you will find it and some vendors.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

QuickReflex said:


> Ive never heard of a poacher using a bow road hunting from a automobile. If I was going to poach Im already breaking the law why wouldnt I just use a small cal. rifle. Most poachers Ive been aware of use a .22LR or mag. quiet but effective drop in thier tracks thing.
> 
> Fl.has no such law stating locking up gun or all that, just no hunting before 1/2hr before sun up to 1/2hr after sun down.


for now! Ihope it doesnt change theres allot of laws being revamped this year..


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

georgiabuckdan said:


> for now! Ihope it doesnt change theres allot of laws being revamped this year..


Well I hope this isnt one of them, or Ill be a law breaker. Im not locking my gun or bow on the way to my stand , It just aint happening. Stupid law makers, making stuipid laws that they themselves dont have to live by.


----------



## CARPMASTER (Mar 28, 2006)

might try rigging something to strap them to the roof, or like someone before said get the sling and then hang them from the roof?


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Every state has different regulations so you had better check what the state requires before you make or buy something. In WI for example the bow has to be unstrung or in a fully enclosed case to be transported in or on any motorized vehicle (RV, SUV, Boat, ATV, etc.). I do know some guys that built slide-out drawers for the back of their truck. The drawers are deep enough for a gun, bow, etc. and yet they can still all of their other gear on top of the drawers. They are very nice and they're very quiet as well. There are commercial units for sale like this at BPS & Cabelas but they are easy to make and a lot cheaper.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Check out this site gunsaddle.com , they have a bow saddle. looks similar to what has been posted above to go behind the seat of vehicles


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an S-10 and when we head out to my uncles house, I put my bow behind the seat, put 2 sweatshirts over it, then my girlfriends bow, 2 more shirts and my dad's bow, and then all the quiver's on top of that and have had absolutely no problems yet!


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

I use bowkaddy in my polaris ranger but their website shows it mounted in all kinds of situations and places


----------



## AKAirForce (Aug 27, 2005)

swampboss said:


> Check out this site gunsaddle.com , they have a bow saddle. looks similar to what has been posted above to go behind the seat of vehicles


http://gunsaddle.com/bowsaddle.htm


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Just ordered one...*



russ said:


> these guys maybe?
> 
> http://www.backseatbowgunsling.com/


I just ordered one. Exactly what I've been looking for.

I'll post later how it works.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*gun rack*

I used the old style 2 rifle gun rack that used to adorn all the trucks rear window. I mounted it behind the seat on the rear wall of my pickup. A little bending and shaping of the cradles and the risers sit in there solidly. Out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## pfcmooney (Aug 6, 2009)

I've seen a friend of mine use 2 metal coat hangers. He squeezes them in half and bending them around the top, back of the seat leaving the turned side to hold the bow...thought it was a good idea...who doesnt have coat hangers, right?!


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

velcro strapping attached to back of seats works for me


----------



## bowsling (Nov 11, 2009)

*back seat bow sling*

hi guys my name is stacey johnson and i own trophy hunting products and we make the back seat bow sling, it attaches to the back of your seat and gets your bow out of the way, you can also leave your arrows attached to the bow, you can order them direct or thur dealers on the web or local stores if i can help you in anyway please fill free to contact me directly thur our contact page at trophyhuntingproducts.com we also make other products so be sure and check out our site. thanks for your interest and i hope we have solved your problems.


----------



## pfcmooney (Aug 6, 2009)

This must be your invention...Mrs Bowsling...:smile:

Thanks for the input!


----------



## k42 (Jan 2, 2008)

QuickReflex said:


> Ive never heard of a poacher using a bow road hunting from a automobile. If I was going to poach Im already breaking the law why wouldnt I just use a small cal. rifle. Most poachers Ive been aware of use a .22LR or mag. quiet but effective drop in thier tracks thing.
> 
> Fl.has no such law stating locking up gun or all that, just no hunting before 1/2hr before sun up to 1/2hr after sun down.


its better than what it was last year as u had to have it cased while in transpotation. they just put it in there because someone will do it otherwise or already has.


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Bowkaddy Cab Mount*

Here's a pic of the original roof mount that I did with Bowkaddy...











Here's a post which talks about the last one I did, which turned out great.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=722245


----------



## biglonglongbow (Nov 17, 2009)

Just open a window, it works for me.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Here in the Great State of Regulations (Wisconsin) this is how our law reads:

"All bows/crossbows must be unstrung or enclosed within a case when _in_ or _on_
a vehicle *OR* _in_ or _on_ any motor driven boat while the motor is running."

We can't even rest our bow on the hood of the vehicle unless it is still in its case without breaking the "law".


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

CootShooter said:


> Here in the Great State of Regulations (Wisconsin) this is how our law reads:
> 
> "All bows/crossbows must be unstrung or enclosed within a case when _in_ or _on_
> a vehicle *OR* _in_ or _on_ any motor driven boat while the motor is running."
> ...


I'm working on a solution right now. It's a full-enclosure soft cover that will make Bowkaddy legal in all states. Or the cover can be used by itself as a lightweight alternative to a hard or conventional soft case.


----------



## Scottienewks (Jan 23, 2008)

QuickReflex said:


> who in thier right mind drives down the road with an arrow nocked, that you would need a law to stop it. LOL


It's Minnesota. There has to be a law regarding everything.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

how about a transporting a bow in a regular cab truck that has a bench seat


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

chaseingmuleys said:


> how about a transporting a bow in a regular cab truck that has a bench seat


I would not recommend Bowkaddy inside a regular cab due to the headroom issue.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Check out the CP Sling at Compound Logic Perfect in the truck and on the way to the stand.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Dakota6gun said:


> I just ordered one. Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> I'll post later how it works.


Well, took a while to get it thanks to a "computer glitch" on the supplier side, but I've got to say the *Backseat Bow Sling *is pretty cool. Installs every bit as easily as they claim, and it holds my bow beautifully. I've used it a couple of times hunting now, once on a 1 1/2 hour drive. Bow rode great behind the driver's seat. Much quieter to unload for hunting than my old hard case, and I feel a lot better with it uncased and riding in the _sling_ than just laying in the back seat as I was apt to do before. I'm going to have my wife sew me a flannel sleeve for it to better disguise it when my truck is unoccupied. 

This is already one of my favorite bow accessories--hands down.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

QuickReflex said:


> who in thier right mind drives down the road with an arrow nocked, that you would need a law to stop it. LOL


 They do it on Isleboro Island everyday more deer are shot out the windows of vehicles than are taken on the ground.....


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep mine hanging from the string in the rear of my '99 Chevy Silverado. Seems to work fine for me, and chevy even provides 2 convenient hooks to hang from. Sorry for the poor quality picture though.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I just hang mine on the back seat like ac777 or mainly just put it in the backseat or on the front seat next to me.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

animal killer said:


> I just hang mine on the back seat like ac777.



Ya phil, Wonder where you got that Idea? Hmm ......jk


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Bowkaddy Guy said:


> Here's a pic of the original roof mount that I did with Bowkaddy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there vibration issues with the bow locked into a bracket thats mounted to the truck? It seems very secure, almost too secure..ha. It doesn't seem to have the "give" that the back seat slings have, etc. yet while still being secure.

It does look cool though!


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

phade said:


> Are there vibration issues with the bow locked into a bracket thats mounted to the truck? It seems very secure, almost too secure..ha. It doesn't seem to have the "give" that the back seat slings have, etc. yet while still being secure.
> 
> It does look cool though!


Bowkaddy is designed to substantially reduce the effects of vehicular vibration on the bow. Bowkaddy has 4 separate rubberized contact points that serve to dampen vibration between the vehicle and the bow. These include the two rubber grips which hold the bow limbs and the two rubber washers sandwiched between the main support arm and each swing arm.


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

My problem is that I have a Toyota reg. cab pickup.No room at all in the cab for my stuff.I'm wanting to come up with a way to attach some mounts for my bow somewhere in the cab.
???????it's really a Pain.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

floridabowman said:


> Check out the CP Sling at Compound Logic Perfect in the truck and on the way to the stand.


wow if that dosent look like an exact copy of the primos bow sling.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

went hunting one day in my gf's ford focus i put my bow in the front seat and put the seat belt on it and it was find, had a few strange looks but who cares my bow is safe even in a accident!!


----------



## bowsling (Nov 11, 2009)

*Back Seat Bow Sling*

Trophy Hunting Products has a product that will solve all your problems it is called Back Seat Bow Sling check out there web site


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
If you're looking for a soft bowcase at a reasonable price have a look at this,
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PADDED-COMPOU...dZViewItemQQptZUK_Archery?hash=item5d256ec254
I know they are in the UK and P&P would have to be added but it's got to worth an email.
I bought one for my grandaughters bow and we are surprised at the quality for such a low price.
Phil


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is what I use and love it. The bow will not move at all! My local store carries them. I can take better pictures with my bow actually in the holder if you all want. It is the backseat bowsling by trophy hunting products.


----------

